# NASA Plum Brook Station Area 39



## nickn278 (Oct 30, 2017)

Does anyone have any information on area 39 topography of the area and any advise on how to hunt it . I will be going on the late January hunt and would like all the info possible to make the best of the hunt

Thank you in advance and good hunting


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I hunted section 36 if anyone has it this year.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I'll be in Sector 17 in January! Looking forward to it..


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

I'll be in 18 with my son Jan.


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

Looks like we might be in for some nasty weather this weekend. If we get the heavy snow will still hunting through the timber be the best option?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm disappointed that they didn't postpone this hunt. How many guys literally risked their lives driving through that storm last night? I had to abort due to mechanical issue with my truck. Would be interested to know how many guys actually showed up.


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

All the zones filled and alternates hunted off the trucks. Lots of deer were harvested. The drive wasn’t life threatening , we left early to allow for the weather and still got there in plenty of time.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

We left Friday night to stay in Sandusky overnight. Drove thru the heart of storm. Alternator issue forced us to abort.


----------

